# meOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWW!!!!



## Corry (Nov 20, 2004)

Kitty just HAD to yawn and move, didn't she?


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 20, 2004)

wow, those are some scarry fangs! Ouch! 




Zach


----------



## airgunr (Nov 20, 2004)

A little like your avitar....  ;^D


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey, I never noticed that!  You're right!  Maybe I should start calling kitty Xena!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 20, 2004)

your cat looks rabid....any foaming at the mouth?


md


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2004)

After the way I yelled at her for waking my up two hours before my alarm was set to go off, she probably thinks I'm rabid.


----------



## Aoide (Nov 20, 2004)

Two hours isn't so bad .... it is when they wake you up 10 minutes before the alarm goes off and there is no chance to go back to sleep that is bad!


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 21, 2004)

whoa damn little tiger


----------



## ferny (Nov 21, 2004)

Vicious!   

It's a bit like a photo I took. Except the fangs were out because there was a dog nearby. And the motion blur is from me falling over after getting jumped on by said dog.


----------

